# Where's the cheapest place to buy an invisible man?



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

enquiring minds want to know?


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Invisible man*

My LHS has them for $20.00.

Andy.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

jackshield said:


> enquiring minds want to know?


I bought mine from Tower Hobbies as I am a member and get a shipping discount. They generally run from mid-$20s to low $30s online and then you need to include shipping. I actually have a new one, besides the one on the bench right now that is my current project, I got off eBay earlier this year. I would sell it for $25 plus shipping which should be about $6-8. If you are interested let me know. I am in Florida.

It is a very good kit with lots of glass items. I am using the Kitbuilders article from their latest issue to do my build. Is is a real nice display model if done right. I highly recommend it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The last Fine Scale Modeller magazine had a pretty good article on the kit as well... which is unusual for the otherwise mundane and very mainstream magazine...


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Squadron did have them for sale for $21, but the price is now back above $30.


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

harrier1961 said:


> My LHS has them for $20.00.
> 
> Andy.


wanna pick up one for me and ship it?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have an extra one...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

If someone is in the low $20's, pick it up. Suggested retail is $35.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd like to add, its worth every penny of $35. So, Like Frank said, if you find one in low 20's pick it up, in fact, you might want to pick up two!


----------



## mado21 (Oct 26, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> It is a very good kit with lots of glass items. I am using the Kitbuilders article from their latest issue to do my build. Is is a real nice display model if done right. I highly recommend it.


what issue number is that article in?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

It's the latest iss. of FSM. December 2009 issue. The article is written by one of our Clubhouse moderators, Jim Bertges. I like FSM very much, esp. the last couple of years. The editorial scope is much broader and the pix are great. There's usually a couple of different fantasy and sci fi kits in the Readers Gallery, which is always great to see.



djnick66 said:


> The last Fine Scale Modeller magazine had a pretty good article on the kit as well... which is unusual for the *otherwise mundane* and very mainstream magazine...


You've gotta be kidding! Did you see the cover feature?! It's an F-15 Eagle by John Vojtech. 2000 hours and 5000 mostly scratchbuilt parts went into that model. FAR from mundane. I only wish they had more pix!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mado21 said:


> what issue number is that article in?


It is in the latest Kitbuilders magaine, #62. Dan Jorgensen does it in the articles he does each month near the beginning on Aurora or Aurora type models. He does a fairly detailed article on how he built it. I saw his model at Wonderfest and it was nice. There is also the article in the latest issue of FSM. It is a good article as well but I am using more of Dan's tricks then the FSM article.


----------



## Old Ghosts (Nov 14, 2008)

Amazon has it for $25 - http://www.amazon.com/Model-Kits-90...UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1258506295&sr=1-165


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

that seems to be about the norm, by the time you factor in shipping, $32-35
theres a new lhs that popped up, small place, has them for 35, think i'll just support the lhs on this one.

mods, please delete this thread, my curiosity has been sated.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I suspect I've got several of them around me right now. :freak:



I've already got an invisible man kit or I'd have gotten one of these--may do so yet. Incredibly cool kit!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Has anybody suggested just clearing some shelf space and telling people the invisible man is displayed there?

.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Yeah, but you have to keep cleaning the dust off that little spot on the shelf where the Invisible Man is _supposed _to be!


----------

